# 1995 Toyota Camry Engine Overheating



## euler.college (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought a brand new Camry in 1995 at Atlanta, Georgia and then moved to Cleveland, OH in 2001. After moving, it started to run into problems. In 2004 we had engine overheating problem and had a thermostat replaced by Goodyear. The problem came back in 2006 and Toyota dealer (Akron Montrose toyota) replaced the whole cooling system including the thermostat. However the problem did not go away. Now they are saying the head gasket is bad and needs to be replaced for another $1K. 

I don't believe them because the engine has never run under high temperature. Could somebody help me to diagnose the problem?


----------



## JudoJohn (Aug 27, 2008)

a blown or leaking HG will cause overheating. that could be why the t-stat and cooling system work did not do the trick. that tells me it is not a cooling system problem. take out the spark plugs and shine a light through the holes. at least one may show some wetness. if so, that is where the leak is. also, how much coolant is being used?

BTW- $1K is not a bad price...cost $1500 for my Nissan HG replacement.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Does the coolant level go down? Do you see white smoke coming out of the exhaust when accelerating? Does the oil look milky?


----------

